

Ask HN: How do I present my prototype to you? - dschmidt11

I'm the run of the mill wantrepreneur with a vision and a first draft business plan. (Hypothetically speaking) I get the funds raised to get the prototype built. What context should I present to you (the programmer) for what I want built? Eg. Powerpoint? Sketches on napkins?
======
gspyrou
You could try using Baslamiq Mockups <http://www.balsamiq.com/>

------
sabalaba
Learn HTML and CSS and use that. If you expect to work with somebody
technical, build something technical, and be a technology entrepreneur, get
technical.

------
logn
I prefer: <http://wireframesketcher.com/>

~~~
logn
Also some people mock stuff with Adobe Air

